# Epiphone Matt Heafy Sig. (Video)



## I Voyager (Sep 26, 2011)

Not great footage of it, but it's there (the prototype, at least). 7 string Les Paul w/EMGs.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

I was sooooo stoked when I saw the title.


Then those last 3 letters killed it for me.


sadpanda


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to see good footage of it. 

These guys, keep on changing brand endorsees quite a lot.


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 26, 2011)

JPMike said:


> I want to see good footage of it.
> 
> These guys, keep on changing brand endorsees quite a lot.



With some aspects (pickups, amps) yes, but with guitars they've only been with one other company (Dean).


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this the same guitar?


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

^
if that's the guitar then it sucked *even more*.
Another flat black 7 with EMGs.. woo fucking hoo...

Too bad you can't unlike threads


----------



## indrangelion (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks legit to me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

I was kinda hoping for something classier. :/


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't find it bad, but yeat it's just another flat black 7 with EMGs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2011)

So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.


----------



## anthonylbest (Sep 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.



Personally for me, I do not like the feel of EPI Les Pauls... or even Gibson LP's. Its all about the neck shape for me.

LTD has a far better neck shape for my hands.

In this case I just think this sig is just plain and unexciting.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 26, 2011)

I like it. 
I probably wouldn't buy it, but as far as prospective price range is concerned, I reckon it's pretty cool.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.



Yes, because it looks worse, doesn't have binding (I hate LPs without binding).
And I did complain about the EMGs on the Ltd's, I always complain about EMGs


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't get behind any Epiphone LP as long as they continue using the maxi-pad headstock. Why do they even have to do that? The Epi version of the Flying V, Explorer, Firebird and Thunderbird get the original headstock, but LPs and SGs are stuck with that atrocity... Blech. Other than that, my complaints have been brought up by others.

Another thing- symmetrical headstocks cannot get away with a 3+4 tuner arrangement.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 26, 2011)

When I heard they were making Heafy and signature, I thought it was going to be a six-string. An Epi-7 Explorer would have been better imo.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Sep 26, 2011)

I read Corey Beaulieu is getting a signature Jackson King V with black chrome blackouts *interest*


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.


No, they were mad about there being EMGs with the EC407, too.

They're still mad that it's EMGs and not BKPs.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 26, 2011)

EMG's for the lose. you should know i dont like them Max, you almost banned me for being an asshole about it


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually quite like the guitar. Not a HUGE fan of EMGs but I can live with 'em. Hopefully this guitar isn't too expensive seeing as how its just a Les Paul Studio Gothic 7 string without the pickguard and passives. I actually don't think this is his signature though. I think this one is just for him. Matt has said in several interviews that the signature will be a six string.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 26, 2011)

I was hoping for something a bit more pointy like a v or explorer, but this is just another black 7 with emgs thats a super strat or Les


----------



## Miek (Sep 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.



Hey man, at least the LTD doesn't have the Epiphone headstock.


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 26, 2011)

Raaaaal13 said:


> I actually quite like the guitar. Not a HUGE fan of EMGs but I can live with 'em. Hopefully this guitar isn't too expensive seeing as how its just a Les Paul Studio Gothic 7 string without the pickguard and passives. I actually don't think this is his signature though. I think this one is just for him. *Matt has said in several interviews that the signature will be a six string.*



I will be available in both 7 and 6 string.

I just hate that Epiphone headstock. In my eyes it automatically makes the guitar look 10X cheaper.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought Heafy was getting a Jackson 7 string from teh CS??


----------



## ROAR (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that's just Corey^


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 26, 2011)

I love my flat black finish on my rgd7321...but probably gonna refinish it a flamed purple. Not to fond of his guitar though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

It just seems a bit bland compared to the other 7 string LP guitars out atm. It would've been cool to see Matt's ebony LP custom as a 7 string. Proper binding and all.


----------



## murakami (Sep 26, 2011)

haha, it looks like he's playing a black ukulele


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 26, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> No, they were mad about there being EMGs with the EC407, too.
> 
> They're still mad that it's EMGs and not BKPs.



People are so fucking naive 

That Heafy sig looks like a Les Paul Gothic 7 with EMG's....nothing new.


----------



## broj15 (Sep 26, 2011)

they could at least jazz it up with some nice binding or something cool like that but otherwise it just seems kind of lack luster


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> That Heafy sig looks like a Les Paul Gothic 7 with EMG's....nothing new.


 
Considering that I quite like my Les Paul Gothic, I like this too. And hey, it's black so that's a plus for me.


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 26, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> People are so fucking naive
> 
> That Heafy sig looks like a Les Paul Gothic 7 with EMG's....nothing new.


Essentially, yes.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

Can we get this on production?

I want to try it out, just for the hell of it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wish they'd put out an explorer or V for him and not this plain looking reproduction. It doesn't look good or bad, just meh, and that isn't enough.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

For some reason, I truly believe LP 7s must be very uncomfy.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 27, 2011)

There's an article in the latest Total Guitar where they both talk about their up and coming signatures and why they left Dean (something related to Dean Zelinsky leaving).

EDIT: http://www.musicradar.com/totalguitar/tg219-on-sale-now-trivium-new-attitude-new-guitars-492170


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 27, 2011)

Epiphone need to change the headstock to look like the real Gibsons. That's one of the main things stopping me from buying Epiphones.


----------



## Ckackley (Sep 27, 2011)

JPMike said:


> For some reason, I truly believe LP 7s must be very uncomfy.



I had the Epiphone 7 string goth LP for a while. It played ok, sounded ok (nothing to write home about but not bad) but weighed a TON. It was heavier than my LP Standard. Started giving me back pain and shoulder issues.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

Ckackley said:


> I had the Epiphone 7 string goth LP for a while. It played ok, sounded ok (nothing to write home about but not bad) but weighed a TON. It was heavier than my LP Standard. Started giving me back pain and shoulder issues.



How was it in the high register frets??


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 27, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Epiphone need to change the headstock to look like the real Gibsons. That's one of the main things stopping me from buying Epiphones.



If you're lucky you can score a Japanese Epi. Those have the proper headstock and are still way cheaper than a "proper" Gibson.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 27, 2011)

JPMike said:


> How was it in the high register frets??



Having had both the Classic LP7 and the Gothic LP7, they were actually half way decent even on the upper frets. I agree with Ckackley and how it was an okay guitar. The thing that killed it for me was the short scale (24 3/4"), and the 2" nut width and the damn neck profile was like a baseball bat. Just wasn't right.

That's why when ESP announced the Eclipse 407, I was psyched because it's gonna have binding on the whole thing which makes it look more appealing and more like a proper LP, it has the EMG's stock (which I was thrilled to see!!!) the neck profile will be a lot thinner and playable and the headstock isn't gaff looking like the Epiphone LP headstock is. To sum it up, the new EC407 is everything the Epiphone version failed to be and it's about time we saw this coming from ESP. 

But getting back to the original topic, I'm not impressed by this one. I agree that it's basically the same as the LP Gothic 7 but with actives, without the pickguard and with the Gibson LP "Custom" inlay marking on the face of the headstock. Will be interesting to see what the tag on this is though, I'm sure it will be good for a laugh at least.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2011)

Epiphones usually kind of just aren't that great to begin with, let alone another dull black LP... with EMG's. Do they just get lamer and lamer guitars or what?


----------



## XEN (Sep 27, 2011)

Normally I'd just go back to the forum index to find something more interesting to read about, but this thing is so bland I actually had to stop and stare at it for a while.
It is so depressingly boring and unorignal that it raises concerns that Epiphone might actually need to be put on suicide watch. Who can blame them? They've been trapped in an abusive and controlling polygamous relationship as long as they can remember and feel more like property than family. They've moved past the point where pain was the only thing that reminded them that they were alive, and are wondering if the world would be better off without them.

Guys, this is a cry for help.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 27, 2011)

so he first rocked that les paul custom then he was on dean for awhile and now down to epiphone?
dude could've gotten a deal with a much nicer company i think...


----------



## Murmel (Sep 27, 2011)

Mysticlamp said:


> so he first rocked that les paul custom then he was on dean for awhile and now down to epiphone?
> dude could've gotten a deal with a much nicer company i think...


110% certain that he will continue to rock his Supremes and Customs.



djpharoah said:


> I thought Heafy was getting a Jackson 7 string from teh CS??



Heafy never played Jackson, Corey did before they got the Dean contract. Same thing with Matt but with Gibson instead of Jackson.

And the reason I hate the EMGs is not because of the sound, but the routes. Had they been Blackouts in regular routes I'd been fine with it. I have nothing against the EMG sound when playing metal


----------



## AdAstra2025 (Sep 27, 2011)

It looks like a basic satin black Epi LP Studio 7 with EMGs and the "Custom" inlay on the headstock. That's definitely not worth it in my book, and I am the king of playing inexpensive guitars.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

So, long story short, Epi failed.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if he was trying to make it extremely affordable by making it plain looking?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Sep 27, 2011)

^He said something in an interview about making it affordable and giving it mass appeal, so I guess that explains this. Disappointing, but somewhat impressed he decided to expand the Epi market and make it a seven despite the fact that their new album is all on sixes.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> ^He said something in an interview about making it affordable and giving it mass appeal, so I guess that explains this. Disappointing, but somewhat impressed he decided to expand the Epi market and make it a seven despite the fact that their new album is all on sixes.



Some people are smart, aren't they?


----------



## Murmel (Sep 27, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Some people are smart, aren't they?


Matt Heafy actually comes across as a geniunely good person, and he seems to keep his straight too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2011)

I will say that I do find it funny that it's considered an LPC when it has almost no LPC markings, minus the Split Diamond.


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 27, 2011)

One of the worst looking signature guitars ive ever seen. Unless its a prototype. Then it would be one of the worst prototypes ive ever seen.


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 27, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> One of the worst looking signature guitars ive ever seen. Unless its a prototype. Then it would be one of the worst prototypes ive ever seen.


And this would be one of the best prototypes I've ever seen!






Seriously, I fucking loved that guitar. Such a shame nothing came it.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Matt Heafy actually comes across as a geniunely good person, and he seems to keep his straight too.



No offese, but what has kindness of a person has to do with the ability of being smart or not?


----------



## Ckackley (Sep 27, 2011)

JPMike said:


> How was it in the high register frets??



A little lacking. Bad access and kinda jumbled if that makes sense. I always felt like my fingers were tripping over themselves. Not sure how else to describe it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 27, 2011)

I know it's an LP 7, which is something I've wanted for a very long time, but it looks really bad. Satin finishes and no binding look bad on an LP.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 28, 2011)

Ckackley said:


> A little lacking. Bad access and kinda jumbled if that makes sense. I always felt like my fingers were tripping over themselves. Not sure how else to describe it.



Reason, I sold my LPs and generally Single cut guitars.



dragonblade629 said:


> I know it's an LP 7, which is something I've wanted for a very long time, but it looks really bad. Satin finishes and no binding look bad on an LP.



LPs are all about the binding and the gloss finishes.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 28, 2011)

After looking at LTD's new 7 string EC's, they are just this but better.
LTD > Epiphone.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 28, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> After looking at LTD's new 7 string EC's, they are just this but better.
> LTD > Epiphone.



My only problem with the LTD is that they can't seem to choose between a venetian and Florentine cutaway. Really nit picky, but it's something that bothers me.

If only Gibson would release a seven string Les Paul Florentine.


----------



## chipsta21 (Sep 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So LTD releases an EC7 with EMGs and everyone is partying in the streets, but when Gibson/Epiphone comes out with an affordable LP7 and it has EMG everyone bitches.


 ya pretty much


----------



## Uplay_2slow (Sep 30, 2011)

6-String version: 







And:






It looks like a LP Studio (Gothic) with the LP Custom "Diamond" on the headstock... Lame... It def. needs binding... 

I say it needs to be a full-blown Les Paul Custom 7-String with a long scale/thin neck + 24 frets and a Floyd Rose Original...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 30, 2011)

Hopefully this is 24.75in instead of 25.5 like those damn LTD's. I want a 7-string single cut that isn't built like a fucking super-strat.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 30, 2011)

That Dean was great. 
What the hell happened to that!?
Something about the size of it or whatever...

If the LP plays great and sounds great, then sure.


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 30, 2011)

ROAR said:


> That Dean was great.
> *What the hell happened to that!?*
> Something about the size of it or whatever...
> 
> If the LP plays great and sounds great, then sure.



They (as in Matt and Corey) left the company after Dean Z. left.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm assuming he used the LP for recording their latest album but I have never been a fan of Trivium, I guess he is trying to say that he would rather go back to playing something he is used to rather than a flashy Dean, but with EMG's? I declare this an ultimate fail! EMG's are really unforgiving pickups, only use them if you want to sound like Metallica.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 30, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> They (as in Matt and Corey) left the company after Dean Z. left.



I know that, but they had those proto's before the signature's 
and never did anything with those. Those signatures come out,
they have problems getting fixes for broken guitars, and then
leave Dean. But those proto's were sick.


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 1, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> EMG's? I declare this an ultimate fail! EMG's are really unforgiving pickups, only use them if you want to sound like Metallica.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 1, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


>


 
 I was joking.

I just don't like EMG's all that much, too sterile for me.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 1, 2011)

Guy still sounds like Hetfield in that clip...


----------



## Murmel (Oct 1, 2011)

JPMike said:


> No offese, but what has kindness of a person has to do with the ability of being smart or not?



I never said that he's smart just because he's a good person. He just, too me, comes off as a more intelligent human being.

I don't know if he's academically smart, but he must have some brains because he doesn't make shitty deciscions. Making an affordable 7 string signature guitar is a good move in my book


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 2, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Hopefully this is 24.75in instead of 25.5 like those damn LTD's. I want a 7-string single cut that isn't built like a fucking super-strat.



Well, you can always find an older LP 7-string, such as this one for a decent price tag... DISCONTINUED 2000 Epiphone Les Paul --- Rare 7 String --- Gibson Case | eBay



Murmel said:


> ...I don't know if he's academically smart, but he must have some brains because he doesn't make shitty deciscions. Making an affordable 7 string signature guitar is a good move in my book



We'll have to see about that... We still don't even know if this will officially be released or not yet. Once and if it is, then we'll let the price tag determine that. And even at that, that won't be Matt's call on the price tag, that'd be up to Gibson/Epiphone...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow - pretty ewak signature considering his bandmate is getting a Jackson 7 V.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> My only problem with the LTD is that they can't seem to choose between a venetian and Florentine cutaway. Really nit picky, but it's something that bothers me.



Nitpicky? Perhaps. Truthful? Perhaps not. I can not remember seeing a non-Japanese market ESP or LTD production model with anything but a Florentine cut. They did waver a bit back and forth between how open the cutaway was going to be, though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> Nitpicky? Perhaps. Truthful? Perhaps not. I can not remember seeing a non-Japanese market ESP or LTD production model with anything but a Florentine cut. They did waver a bit back and forth between how open the cutaway was going to be, though.








Definitely the same.


----------



## khournos (Oct 2, 2011)

IMO in this case the florentine cutaway is the "shit" one, probably because I need mah space down there.


----------



## I Voyager (Oct 3, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I know that, but they had those proto's before the signature's
> and never did anything with those. Those signatures come out,
> they have problems getting fixes for broken guitars, and then
> leave Dean. But those proto's were sick.



Well with Corey's prototype it was too similar to another guitar (prob the BRJ Vixen), so they couldn't put it out. And Heafy probably just didn't like his (even though it looks 1000000x better than his production Dean sig.).


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 5, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Definitely the same.


No man , that's not what Florentine and Venetian means... The difference is whether the corner is sharp or rounded. At least that's what every source I've seen have told me. And LTD/ESP have always used a sharp corner on their non-straight rips.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of that headstock...I thought he'd go with an explorer type, but then again he's been an LP fan for some time


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd give it a try. and for those of you who wanna try a 7-string LP style guitar, the Ibanez ARZ-307 is pretty solid (sans-pickups), I likes mine


----------



## Gio18 (Oct 14, 2011)

well I have the Dean MKH and its pretty bad ass (the neck is a little thicker than im used too but hey its still awesome) I personally can't wait to try the epiphone MKH


----------



## Dopey Trout (Oct 16, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Well with Corey's prototype it was too similar to another guitar (prob the BRJ Vixen), so they couldn't put it out. And Heafy probably just didn't like his (even though it looks 1000000x better than his production Dean sig.).



From what I read Matt's proto never made it to production because the shape meant the size had to be increased, which pushed the weight up, and he figured the target market probably wouldn't be able to hold it 

He's somewhat renowned for liking his guitars heavy though, his guitar strap is reinforced with pipe insulation or something


----------



## Murmel (Oct 16, 2011)

^
He's a strange man, apparently the guitar parts he did on Shogun were done with .13s.. In B standard with high action, because apparently he prefers to fight with the guitar. His own words


----------



## kamello (Oct 16, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> He's a strange man, apparently the guitar parts he did on Shogun were done with .13s.. In B standard with high action, because apparently he prefers to fight with the guitar. His own words


 
Link to that


----------



## Garrett (Oct 16, 2011)

The word epiphone may scare alot of people but i know it will be a solid guitar. Im just waiting for the day i can get my hands on it. The les paul shape+7 strings+matt heafys name behind=pure win.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2011)

I know on that japan flag ml he had it was too light
so he put a solid fucking weight in it.
weird guy indeed.


----------



## Murmel (Oct 16, 2011)

^
God, I just love him more and more by the day 

Perhaps he just got used to his Les Pauls, which he played a lot during their early years (and I know he's had his Supreme for quite some time before). The LPs might've been ehavy as fuck.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 16, 2011)

Les Paul Customs are pretty heavy. It certainly would feel weird to go to something lighter straight afterwards.


----------



## surge (Nov 18, 2011)

Those are some great pics...unfortunately, it looks much better in the dark video than it does in the light ^_^

Looks too plain and boring...no binding and ugly headstock..oh well

LTD EC-407 ftw i suppose...Thin-U neck, great binding, nice looking headstock...

Just my opinion here but LTD is higher quality than epiphone.
I was in the market for an LP-style guitar (6 string) a few months ago and I went for the Epi Prophecy EX. Got it and the quality \ craftsmanship was just awful.

I would have liked to pick up a 7 string gibby explorer that Matt was playing last year, despite the short scale length and only 22 frets if they would have released it in white...was black only and I wanted white, so I ended up not getting one...now I can't find one anywhere so I'm thinkin' it was discontinued


----------



## Nick M (Nov 25, 2011)

so dumb if you ask me, matt said he wanted to go Epiphone so his fans could afford it but this is NOTHING close to what he's been playing. and why flat black? thats gonna look like ass after awhile PLUS, 7-string les paul just seems wierd


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 25, 2011)

surge said:


> Those are some great pics...unfortunately, it looks much better in the dark video than it does in the light ^_^
> 
> Looks too plain and boring...no binding and ugly headstock..oh well
> 
> ...



I've looked around for that black 7-string Explorer for the longest time, and I haven't found any. Discontinued, it is.


----------



## craigny (Nov 25, 2011)

it would be cool in a Gibby form too...


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Nov 27, 2011)

JPMike said:


> These guys, keep on changing brand endorsees quite a lot.




yeah, them and Michael Amott of Arch Enemy will play anything that will endorse em, then talk it up as if it's their 'holy grail'... till the next album/tour and it's some other company.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 27, 2011)

book_of_lies777 said:


> yeah, them and Michael Amott of Arch Enemy will play anything that will endorse em, then talk it up as if it's their 'holy grail'... till the next album/tour and it's some other company.



Haven't they only been with Dean as the other company? I don't recall them using any other guitars besides Gibson, Jackson, and Dean.


----------



## Riggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Wasn't he originally getting a sig Explorer?

But ew, matte black + EMG = fail.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 28, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Haven't they only been with Dean as the other company? I don't recall them using any other guitars besides Gibson, Jackson, and Dean.



That is correct. Matt used Gibson before Dean, and Corey used Jackson before Dean. Now they're back to their respective companies.

You guys saying that they switch endorsees all the time clearly don't have a clue about the band.


----------



## Riggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Corey has flirted with Ibanez briefly too (Not an endorsement).

Corey Beaulieu with an Ibanez | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

He uses an RG in the Like Light video too, iirc.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 28, 2011)

^
Oh yeah I forgot, but as you said he wasn't endorsed. But as long as he isn't endorsed I don't see a problem with using different brands. He mostly used Jackson though.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 28, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Haven't they only been with Dean as the other company? I don't recall them using any other guitars besides Gibson, Jackson, and Dean.



One of the Amotts is using Caparison exclusively as for the red hair guy, used ESP Ninjas and Dean something model. As far as I know.


----------



## MFB (Nov 28, 2011)

JPMike is right, Michael Amott uses a Dean signature now and Christopher uses a signature Caparison that is fantastic, albeit pricey.


----------



## BabUShka (Nov 29, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> They (as in Matt and Corey) left the company after Dean Z. left.



Imo, they should've gone DBZ instead of Epi..  
Those new DBZ guitars looks fucking stunning. 









Now, THATS what I call a headstock.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 29, 2011)

MFB said:


> JPMike is right, Michael Amott uses a Dean signature now and Christopher uses a signature Caparison that is fantastic, albeit pricey.



That Cap is amazing, also it has that HGS system which is nice for lower tunings. 

I remember it used to come out in black, before the white version.
Only thin I don't like on it, it's that stupid Pro finish, feels so bad.



BabUShka said:


> Now, THATS what I call a headstock.



I like the guitar, but THAT headstock looks so cheap. Chrome hardware is a no non. Nontheless I never liked DBZ guitars, even though I haven't tried them Deans either.


----------



## JStraitiff (Nov 29, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I was sooooo stoked when I saw the title.
> 
> 
> Then those last 3 letters killed it for me.
> ...



MGs? rofl. 

Les Pauls are a dime a dozen now. Not only does it not attract me, but it repels me when i see a "custom" les paul model. Thats like someone saying "OMG YES. My favorite artist _____ has a new custom strat coming out"... good for him?


----------



## Ironbird (Nov 29, 2011)

The SSO crowd strikes again.

'EMGs in a guitar, oh no! What fail! It should come stock with BKPs, even though Matt doesn't use BKPs! He should know we WANT only BKPs!'


----------



## -42- (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe it's just the context, but for some reason that finish looks even more bland than most matte-black finishes I've seen. Such a pity because single-cuts are probably my favorite general body shape.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 30, 2011)

His guitar is the epitome of plain and "dirty" looking in my mind. All I can imagine is the feel of matte paint and how gross it gets. It just isn't attractive in the slightest.


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the epiphone headstock is the ugliest headstock shape there is.

And now they are putting Gibson style headstocks on $120 Wal-mart guitars with another company Gibson has forgot the name, made in China.

Gibson and Fender will never make a USA 7/8 string with an extended scale. I doubt the CEO's even know who Meshuggah are. They are probably in their 50's and looking forward to attending the next Poison reunion concert.


----------



## cronux (Nov 30, 2011)

if he's doing a sig he should do a epiphone 7 string exp... with and without a floyd rose, black/white finishes and that's that...

a 7 string LP is just... wrong :/

can't imagine playing meshuggah on it 

but then again, it's not my custom so i'm cutting the crap


----------



## themike (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like an update to his signature. Gloss top! Also apparently the final model will have black hardware - looks pretty nice to me...


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just saw the new prototype on his Instagram account. I really hope they make a 7 string version.


----------



## MFB (Jul 16, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Looks like an update to his signature. Gloss top! Also apparently the final model will have black hardware - looks pretty nice to me...



Apparently his signature seven string became a regular LP


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks cheap and uninspired IMO


----------



## Nicki (Jul 16, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> With some aspects (pickups, amps) yes, but with guitars they've only been with one other company (Dean).



They were with Dean, but dropped them after several quality issues they had with them such as when Matt's ML fell over and the headstock popped off. They left Dean shortly after Dean Zelinsky did since he was the reason they signed with Dean guitars to begin with.

After they left Dean, they decided to go back to what they used to use which is Corey with Jackson guitars and Matt with Gibson. But since there's basically no way that Gibson would ever put signature models under the Gibson brand, they're going to put it under the Epiphone branding.


----------



## xxvicarious (Jul 16, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> The Epi version of the Flying V, Explorer, Firebird and Thunderbird get the original headstock, but LPs and SGs are stuck with that atrocity...


 
I never understood that either! It still puzzles me. I love the Epi Les Paul 
Custom bodies, love the way the neck feelsthe electronics are just like
any other electronics in every other guitar on the face of the earth (changable, haha)...
And then there's the fucking HEADSTOCK. The reason I will never own an 
Epi Les Paul, and I'm sure why OTHER people dont own Epi Les Pauls.

Ya think a headstock wouldnt make that much of an impression on people  

Oh ya, Heafy's LP = bup 
A big ass can of fuckin' bupsauce.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 16, 2012)

I hate that Epi headstock, too. I heard the reasoning behind that is so people don't try to sell them off as Gibsons. All it would take is a change of the logo to fool someone who doesn't really know that well about guitars and whatnot.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 16, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I hate that Epi headstock, too. I heard the reasoning behind that is so people don't try to sell them off as Gibsons. All it would take is a change of the logo to fool someone who doesn't really know that well about guitars and whatnot.



But yet they keep the Vs and Explorers with the same headstock.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 16, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> But yet they keep the Vs and Explorers with the same headstock.



Yeah, but I think counterfeiting has been more an issue for Les Pauls than any other Gibson body style.


----------



## xxvicarious (Jul 17, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I hate that Epi headstock, too. I heard the reasoning behind that is so people don't try to sell them off as Gibsons. All it would take is a change of the logo to fool someone who doesn't really know that well about guitars and whatnot.


 

An engraved serial number would take care of that. 
Maybe another small difference in the guitar..
Like slightly change the spacing between the volume/tone knobs, 
changing the shape of the electronics cavity... Something small and
damn near pointless.

If they made a change like THAT, and gave the Epi Les Pauls the 
traditional Gibson shaped headstock, they'd sell Les Pauls left and
fucking right!


----------



## xxvicarious (Jul 17, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> The SSO crowd strikes again.
> 
> 'EMGs in a guitar, oh no! What fail! It should come stock with BKPs, even though Matt doesn't use BKPs! He should know we WANT only BKPs!'


 

These old farts are BKP fanboys, I had a set of BKP's in 
an IC400, and I totally regretted paying full price for them.
Used 'em for a month or so, pulled them out, and sold those
fuckers on CL. 

Replaced them with a JB/'59 setup hahaha.

I'm tired of seeing "BKP" on here. Eeeeevery goddamn post.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I was sooooo stoked when I saw the title.
> 
> 
> Then those last 3 letters killed it for me.
> ...



What, were you expecting YOUR favourite pickups to be in HIS guitar?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> MGs? rofl.
> 
> Les Pauls are a dime a dozen now. Not only does it not attract me, but it repels me when i see a "custom" les paul model. Thats like someone saying "OMG YES. My favorite artist _____ has a new custom strat coming out"... good for him?



Cool Les Paul style Schecter you're playing there in your picture


----------



## 3074326 (Jul 17, 2012)

xxvicarious said:


> If they made a change like THAT, and gave the Epi Les Pauls the
> traditional Gibson shaped headstock, they'd sell Les Pauls left and
> fucking right!



They already do sell them left and right. 

I'm neutral on the guitar. I don't hate it, but I'd not buy one.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 17, 2012)

i like it. looks really sleek and will be even better with the black hardware. i bet the idea is to have this appeal to a bunch of folks who are looking for the first 'serious' guitar.


----------



## themike (Jul 17, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Cool Les Paul style Schecter you're playing there in your picture


----------



## Skullet (Jul 17, 2012)

So his fin sig model is basically the epi les paul midnight , how inventive . Each to their own i guess


----------



## themike (Jul 17, 2012)

Skullet said:


> So his fin sig model is basically the epi les paul midnight , how inventive . Each to their own i guess


 
I mean for their first years as a band until the 2nd album on Roadrunner the dude has always played the same 2 Les Pauls, so I guess if you are going to have to play a guitar with your name on it, might as well be something you like


----------



## Murmel (Jul 17, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What, were you expecting YOUR favourite pickups to be in HIS guitar?


No I don't. I just wished for something passive because he has used it in the past. I know very well that he has equipped all his guitars with EMGs.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 17, 2012)

xxvicarious said:


> An engraved serial number would take care of that.
> Maybe another small difference in the guitar..
> Like slightly change the spacing between the volume/tone knobs,
> changing the shape of the electronics cavity... Something small and
> ...



To someone who doesn't know very much about guitars, those won't mean anything. The different headstock, on the other hand, gives it right away.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 17, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> To someone who doesn't know very much about guitars, those won't mean anything. The different headstock, on the other hand, gives it right away.



The words "Epiphone" aren't enough? maybe stop using the same split diamond inlay and have the truss rod say "Epiphone" too?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

Skullet said:


> So his fin sig model is basically the epi les paul midnight , how inventive . Each to their own i guess



Who's to say the LP Midnight isn't based on his guitar?

It probably isn't though.

If anything that Heafy signature LP is more like Jon Sykes' guitar.


----------



## Skullet (Jul 17, 2012)

The midnight model was out about 4-5 years ago ?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 17, 2012)

Surprised nobody popped these up yet!

6 with black hardware:
Photo by kiichichaos &bull; Instagram

7 string:
Photo by kiichichaos &bull; Instagram

And don't bitch about the EMGs for fuck's sake, it is his guitar and that is what he has been playing for forever now. I for one dig EMGs a lot, there is a reason why tons of people use them....


----------



## Skullet (Jul 17, 2012)

The 7 looks real nice


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 17, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Surprised nobody popped these up yet!
> 
> 6 with black hardware:
> Photo by kiichichaos &bull; Instagram
> ...



That 7 looks pretty sweet. I think the world needs more single cut 7 string guitars.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

Murmel said:


> No I don't. I just wished for something passive because he has used it in the past. I know very well that he has equipped all his guitars with EMGs.



Well, it's that classic 'Ascendancy' guitar - authenticity is 

There's also that Alpine White (or some such colour) that his father gave him so you might see a white version.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 17, 2012)

Skullet said:


> The midnight model was out about 4-5 years ago ?



...and Heafy was playing a black LP Custom in 2004-2005...


----------



## Skullet (Jul 17, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> ...and Heafy was playing a black LP Custom in 2004-2005...



Sorry my bad just caught on to what you meant , very possible i guess


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 17, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> The words "Epiphone" aren't enough? maybe stop using the same split diamond inlay and have the truss rod say "Epiphone" too?



I take it that you didn't read my previous post. Some lowlife looking to make a quick buck could easily cover up the Epi logo with a Gibson one and sell it to an unknowledgeable person or store.


----------



## Perge (Jul 17, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Surprised nobody popped these up yet!
> 
> 6 with black hardware:
> Photo by kiichichaos &bull; Instagram
> ...


I actually really dig the look of that 7. If it has binding like that I might give it a shot. Wish dean would have released this -.-


----------



## Perge (Jul 17, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I take it that you didn't read my previous post. Some lowlife looking to make a quick buck could easily cover up the Epi logo with a Gibson one and sell it to an unknowledgeable person or store.



Eh....honestly at that point it's more on the fault of whoever bought it. Maybe place the SN on a specific spot on EPIs? The headstock is a lil bothersome.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 17, 2012)

Perge said:


> Eh....honestly at that point it's more on the fault of whoever bought it. Maybe place the SN on a specific spot on EPIs? The headstock is a lil bothersome.



I hate the headstock as much as anyone else, but Gibby isn't going to do anything about it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 18, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> I take it that you didn't read my previous post. Some lowlife looking to make a quick buck could easily cover up the Epi logo with a Gibson one and sell it to an unknowledgeable person or store.



I didn't sorry, but there are still serial numbers and something called the internet, still, I can see your point.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 18, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I didn't sorry, but there are still serial numbers and something called the internet, still, I can see your point.



What I'm saying is that there a lot of gullible or straight up foolish people who wouldn't think to look at a serial number.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 18, 2012)

Big impovement over the "gothic" one. If its priced appropriately and has a 25.5 inch scale or longer, i might consider this over the LTD ec407.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Big impovement over the "gothic" one. If its priced appropriately and has a 25.5 inch scale or longer, i might consider this over the LTD ec407.



^this!!! The gothic one was so bland...


----------



## Murmel (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm actually more disappointed with the black hardware than the EMG's. All black it boring to me.
But I guess there's already a Les Paul Custom available as Epiphone so he figured something different.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

Gibson isn't going to put the "open book" stock on Epi LPs. 

Just like PRS won't put carved tops on the SEs, or ESP won't make full thickness LTD ECs.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson isn't going to put the "open book" stock on Epi LPs.
> 
> Just like PRS won't put carved tops on the SEs, or ESP won't make full thickness LTD ECs.



Epiphone Japan used the open book headstock, and LTD has the EC-1000T. 

Yeah, yeah, I know. Exceptions to the rule. But what I don't get is why every other model of Epi besides the LPs and SGs get a headstock that's very similar to the Gibson couterpart. Explorers, Vs, Firebirds and Thunderbirds all get proper headstocks, and Rob Flynn's Epiphone sig even has that huge Gibson-esque truss rod cover.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> But what I don't get is why every other model of Epi besides the LPs and SGs get a headstock that's very similar to the Gibson couterpart. Explorers, Vs, Firebirds and Thunderbirds all get proper headstocks, and Rob Flynn's Epiphone sig even has that huge Gibson-esque truss rod cover.



Gibson just never took the time to design new headstocks for them. 

When Gibson purchased Epiphone it took several years for Gibson to even release Epiphones with Gibson shapes and appointments. Those first models where the SG and ES-335, which the kept the Epiphone headstock on, as at the time Epiphone was still a fairly popular brand. Later down the road they added the Les Paul. They just chose to keep the Epiphone headstocks. 

It wasn't until the 90's that Epiphone models of the V and Explorer was released and by then everyone had grown accustomed to Epiphone being Gibson's sub-brand. They just didn't see the need to design a whole new headstock for the models. 

The Japanese Gibson/Epiphones were the Orville brand, and those did feature the open-book, but not for long, as the Elitist series was given it's own headstock design. There were Epiphone models in the late 80's and early 90's that did have a pseudo-open-book headstock, but it was altered a good amount.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 18, 2012)

Remember Vs and explorers are basically the cheapest Gibsons and therefore suffer less from a price competition POV than a 2K5$ LPC.
I think that is actually the reason epi LPs still have a significantly different headstock.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I'm actually more disappointed with the black hardware than the EMG's. All black it boring to me.
> But I guess there's already a Les Paul Custom available as Epiphone so he figured something different.



Silver or gold hardware would look great. I have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson isn't going to put the "open book" stock on Epi LPs.
> 
> Just like PRS won't put carved tops on the SEs, or ESP won't make full thickness LTD ECs.



See, that kind of thing is a mystery to me. If Epiphone made an open-book stock'd FT LP I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Provided they're Korean or Japanese 

So unlikely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> See, that kind of thing is a mystery to me. If Epiphone made an open-book stock'd FT LP I'd buy one in a heartbeat. Provided they're Korean or Japanese
> 
> So unlikely.



The Epi LPs sell way too well for them to change a thing. 

If you want an open-book'd MIJ LP, just buy a lawsuit model. Some of the less known brands go for pretty cheap on eBay still.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 18, 2012)

Or you could just get an Edwards.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 18, 2012)

Or a Navigator, if you have more money than you know what to do with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 18, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Or a Navigator, if you have more money than you know what to do with.



Navigators aren't too bad, in line with actual USA Gibson and HM ESPs.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Japanese Gibson/Epiphones were the Orville brand...



Not all of them. The Japanese Epiphone-branded models for the Japanese market had the real deal stock.

Like this one.

But anyways, if I had to get a Les Paul I'd be buying an Edwards or Burny before an Epi anyways (over here they'd cost about the same anyways), so it doesn't matter _that_ much to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2012)

Pikka's correct. I believe the Epiphone Elitists in Japan were pretty much Orville guitars, though. They made the change in arond 2002.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Epi LPs sell way too well for them to change a thing.
> 
> If you want an open-book'd MIJ LP, just buy a lawsuit model. Some of the less known brands go for pretty cheap on eBay still.



Yeah, I would do that first in terms of an ESP caliber guitar, but when it comes Epiphone LPs you can just walk into almost every store (at least in NZ) and pick one up - you can't do that with Edwards (that isn't to say that I'm not a massive overseas buyer of musical instruments/tools )


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jul 20, 2012)

The only real problem I have with it is how the basic concept has been overdone. Classy shape, flat black, EMG's, and a 7th string. Is there any differing specs, like neck through or 25.5" or 27" scale?


----------



## TankJon666 (Jul 20, 2012)

If it plays anything like my old epiphone LP custom then its on the list!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 20, 2012)

MetalHeadMat said:


> The only real problem I have with it is how the basic concept has been overdone. Classy shape, flat black, EMG's, and a 7th string. Is there any differing specs, like neck through or 25.5" or 27" scale?


 
There is nothing "overdone" about a traditionally spec'd LP7. Not even the current ARZ307, EC407, or AL727 actually match the specs of a real Les Paul, they can get close, but none are the formula that has appeared on more classic albums than almost any other instrument, bar the Strat and Tele. 

I love Les Pauls, and would love to get a true LP7. The only thing close was the old Epiphone LP7s, but they're getting hard to find and the prices aren't dropping anytime soon.


----------



## chrisgardiner (Aug 3, 2012)

Seems no one has posted an updated picture of Matt's 7 string. It came out the same day as his 6 string photo posted a couple pages back. Check it out.


----------



## chrisgardiner (Aug 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There is nothing "overdone" about a traditionally spec'd LP7. Not even the current ARZ307, EC407, or AL727 actually match the specs of a real Les Paul, they can get close, but none are the formula that has appeared on more classic albums than almost any other instrument, bar the Strat and Tele.
> 
> I love Les Pauls, and would love to get a true LP7. The only thing close was the old Epiphone LP7s, but they're getting hard to find and the prices aren't dropping anytime soon.



I owned one of the LP7s from the 2000s. I sold it a couple years back because the standard Les Paul scale length wasn't particularly good for a 7 string.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 3, 2012)

chrisgardiner said:


> Seems no one has posted an updated picture of Matt's 7 string. It came out the same day as his 6 string photo posted a couple pages back. Check it out.



I did a few posts back, just gave a direct link


----------



## chrisgardiner (Aug 3, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> I did a few posts back, just gave a direct link



I checked just to make sure no one did but apparently I missed the direct link. I was expecting a BOOM! PICTURE! LOL


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2012)

chrisgardiner said:


> I owned one of the LP7s from the 2000s. I sold it a couple years back because the standard Les Paul scale length wasn't particularly good for a 7 string.



Depends on application. I keep my LPs in drop Bb and A Standard.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 3, 2012)

chrisgardiner said:


> I owned one of the LP7s from the 2000s. I sold it a couple years back because the standard Les Paul scale length wasn't particularly good for a 7 string.



Out of all my guitars, even my 7, my Les Paul Standard sounds best in B standard/ Drop B


----------



## chrisgardiner (Aug 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Depends on application. I keep my LPs in drop Bb and A Standard.



The older LP 7 strings the width of the board seemed a bit sluggishly wide for my taste anyways. Also not having a clue about scale length back then, I was using like 56s for B Standard.


----------



## wyldeman71 (Aug 26, 2012)

Was gonna post this on my thread but it's closed so...

I emailed epiphone about it and this is what I got. 

We have no information at this time of a Matt Heafy model.. Typically new models are introduced after the NAMM show, next one will be in January 2013.. Monitor the Epiphone website for new models.. Thank you for the inquiry.
.
Regards,
Roger Ball
Gibson customer service
[email protected]


----------



## andrx (Aug 30, 2012)

fap fap


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 30, 2012)

Btw, there is a chance this will come in a 27" scale. IIRC he used a baritone ML-7 with 13's to record shogun. Maybe hes sticking to that 27"
Scale


----------



## Corey_Hammett (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope the fingerboard weren't made of rosewood. Ebony is going to be hard, but maybe richlite


By the way, there's a a vid uploaded yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wE-vtYowxlY


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 30, 2012)

Thats cool that matt heafys saying the new prototypes are going away from that stealth look and more towards a traditional LPC


----------



## Valnob (Jan 19, 2013)

Update !






He posted this pic on Instagram with the following msg:

<<The MKH signature Epiphone will be out January 26th at NAMM. I will not be there due to recording, but the MKH Epi LPC will be. If you dig it - support me by pickin one up. Thank you very much. #triviumvi>>


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2013)

Ihsahn lost weight.. good for him I guess, but why on earth the switch from Ibanez to Gibson/Epiphone?


----------



## Valnob (Jan 19, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Ihsahn lost weight.. good for him I guess, but why on earth the switch from Ibanez to Gibson/Epiphone?



troll ?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 19, 2013)

Valnob said:


> troll ?


No, just good natured ribbing.

You have to admit though..


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm seein' double. *rubs eyes* Four Heafy's.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 19, 2013)

Nevermind, I totally didn't get the joke 

Not being at NAMM because of recording is good news, super stoked for the next Trivium record!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 19, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> Nevermind, I totally didn't get the joke
> 
> Not being at NAMM because of recording is good news, super stoked for the next Trivium record!



Surprised to hear they are doing the record with David Draimen. Curious to hear how it turns out...

Back on the guitar, i wonder is there anything special about the sig or is it just an Epi with EMGs?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 19, 2013)

Should be interesting, Paolo was talking about the record definitely being heavier than In Waves and a more focused record. Really like that they aren't afraid to venture into different territory and each album feels fresh/varied.

What I really want to know though, is if they'll bring back the 7 strings in the new album. Some of the riffs in Shogun are 7 string gold imho!


----------



## Valnob (Jan 19, 2013)

CloudAC said:


> What I really want to know though, is if they'll bring back the 7 strings in the new album. Some of the riffs in Shogun are 7 string gold imho!



The best one imo is from Into The Mouth Of Hell We March and goes like this :
(B standard tuning)

E|-----------------------------------------------
B|-----------------------------------------------
G|-----------------------------------------------
D|-------------5--------4-------------5--------2--
A|-------3----------3------------3----------------
E|-----------------------------------------3-------
B|-1-111---11---11---1---1-111---11---11---1---


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 20, 2013)

Torn Between Scylla and Charybdis and Kirisute Gomen also have killer main riffs


----------



## Valnob (Jan 25, 2013)

Any news/pics from namm ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm waiting, also. Really wanna see the specs on the 7.


----------



## andrx (Jan 27, 2013)

nice

NAMM 2013 Matt Heafy Epiphone Signature Guitar - YouTube


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh sweet Jesus dat heel.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 27, 2013)

if you look matt heafy's instagram you can see the full spec list.

It does have an ebony fingerboard for the record 

so ebony fingerboard,mahogany body and emgs in a les paul with an access heel sign me up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> if you look matt heafy's instagram you can see the full spec list.
> 
> It does have an ebony fingerboard for the record
> 
> so ebony fingerboard,mahogany body and emgs in a les paul with an access heel sign me up



Got a link?
Nevermind, found it.







The fact it says it's a limited edition makes me sad.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 27, 2013)

Interested to find out the scale of the 7


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 27, 2013)

It'll probably be 24.75. Fine for B tuning, but may hurt people who like to go to G and so forth.

Either way, it's a pretty classy guitar.


----------



## linchpin (Jan 27, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Surprised to hear they are doing the record with David Draimen. Curious to hear how it turns out...


It'll just sound like Trivium but with massive production... although '_In Waves_' was pretty big sounding.


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Jan 28, 2013)

I certainly hope that the 7 string has like a 25.5 scale at least. If they'll make Robb Flynn a 27' scale I don't see why they wouldn't make Matt Heafy an extended scale for his les paul.

I don't see why Draimen is producing the record. I can't see what possible input he'll have to the songwriting process. "This song needs more powerchords! This song needs more ohhAHAHAHAH animal sounds! This song is too long, shorten it to get on the radio!" It would have made more sense to go with the Disturbed member that actually produces the records: Dan Donegan.


----------



## themike (Jan 28, 2013)

andrx said:


> NAMM 2013 Matt Heafy Epiphone Signature Guitar - YouTube



What's the point of a veneer on an opaque black guitar? Did he mean cap?


----------



## Curt (Jan 28, 2013)

I now know what to get my brother for his 21st birthday. 
He's a huge Trivium fan and loves the blacked out/EMG's thing.
Pretty big win in that regard.


----------



## mcd (Jan 28, 2013)

I think its funny that Gibson gives Grace Potter a Sig guitar (which i think its cool looking) Then a guy with some real chops like Heafy is stuck in Epi land. Don't get me wrong Im sure it aint that bad for him either way .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

He said it was intentional because he wants a sig people can afford.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 28, 2013)

mcd said:


> I think its funny that Gibson gives Grace Potter a Sig guitar (which i think its cool looking) Then a guy with some real chops like Heafy is stuck in Epi land. Don't get me wrong Im sure it aint that bad for him either way .



He told in a interview a long time ago that he wanted a sig affordable etc... and then his next one would be a gibson mid-range and the one after a gibson usa


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 28, 2013)

It's funnier that they're putting ebony on Epiphones but not full fledged Gibsons.


----------



## mcd (Jan 28, 2013)

Valnob said:


> He told in a interview a long time ago that he wanted a sig affordable etc... and then his next one would be a gibson mid-range and the one after a gibson usa



yeah I read that too once now that you mention it. but still Grace Potter?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

mcd said:


> yeah I read that too once now that you mention it. but still Grace Potter?



Grace Potter's recent album sold more than Trivium's in it's first week.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 28, 2013)

Plus, why would anyone complain about having another very nice, classy flying V option on the market?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

GiantBaba said:


> Plus, why would anyone complain about having another very nice, classy flying V option on the market?



BIG this. That thing is fucking glorious.


----------



## Knyas (Jan 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Grace Potter's recent album sold more than Trivium's in it's first week.



Only just, 25,000 to 22,000. The real point is that Grace's music is more accessible to a mainstream audience.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 28, 2013)

Am i the only person that likes his LPsig better than his dean? I abhor that body shape. looks like a kids guitar.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 28, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> Am i the only person that likes his LPsig better than his dean? I abhor that body shape. looks like a kids guitar.


Yeah, sorry dude.. You are..
People on here love Deans, and I don't ever see that changing.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 28, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Yeah, sorry dude.. You are..
> People on here love Deans, and I don't ever see that changing.



URZR7DBFCBK at Guitar Center | Search Results

So good that 46 just hit the for sale market for half price.


----------



## thrashcomics (Jan 28, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Yeah, sorry dude.. You are..
> People on here love Deans, and I don't ever see that changing.



Who loves deans?


----------



## Jakke (Jan 28, 2013)

We all do


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks like someone needs this app.


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know, I mean I dig the crap out of this guitar but it'd look tiny on me


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 29, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> URZR7DBFCBK at Guitar Center | Search Results
> 
> So good that 46 just hit the for sale market for half price.


 holy shit!


----------



## mcd (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Grace Potter's recent album sold more than Trivium's in it's first week.



That doesn't make it right... 

The only thing i don't like about here sig is the neck. I can't get past it.

I think Corey won the sig game between the two of them though


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 29, 2013)

thrashcomics said:


> Who loves deans?



Well, I do.

Not the Razorbacks and shite like that, but MLs, Cadillacs, Vs, Zs, superstrats, Deceivers etc, fuck yeah.


----------



## khobi64 (Jan 29, 2013)

im sorry, i like the les paul sig more, to me it seems a bit more classy or something


----------



## peagull (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be all over the 7 string one if it comes in something other than gloss black. But it kinda comes with the territory


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 29, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> What's the point of a veneer on an opaque black guitar? Did he mean cap?



Well, the spec sheet says veneer too, so I'm a little confused too.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 29, 2013)

Where can i pre order one?


----------



## Edika (Jan 29, 2013)

I dig it! I lately starting to get more into the Les Paul shape and while I am not into black glossy guitars anymore, this model for some reason looks classy. Maybe it's the binding and the non chrome hardware, I don't know and I guess to each his own.
If I want a not so expensive Les Paul shape with more modern hardware and sound then it seems like a good choice.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 29, 2013)

The best thing about this guitar is the fact that it has a carved fucking heel. There are no Gibson/Epi LP's with that other than the Axcess. And this one doesn't cost a fraction of the Axcess.

I rike, I rike.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Do. Not. want. I'd rather just get a custom AL 7 string from the Agile semi-custom shop thing. I can get the color I want and passives. Not to mention a 27" scale


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 29, 2013)

What were Epiphone thinking, putting this into production without taking Agile into consideration? Say goodbye to all of your sales, Matt Heafy.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 29, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> What were Epiphone thinking, putting this into production without taking Agile into consideration? Say goodbye to all of your sales, Matt Heafy.



Trivium fanboys
Epiphone more known than agile
The real les paul shape...

They will sell a lot of axes don't worry (At least in the 6 strings)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> What were Epiphone thinking, putting this into production without taking Agile into consideration? Say goodbye to all of your sales, Matt Heafy.





Valnob said:


> Trivium fanboys
> Epiphone more known than agile
> The real les paul shape...
> 
> They will sell a lot of axes don't worry (At least in the 6 strings)



This. Outside of the bubble we know as Sevenstring.org, Rondo Music isn't that well known.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 29, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Do. Not. want. I'd rather just get a custom AL 7 string from the Agile semi-custom shop thing. I can get the color I want and passives. Not to mention a 27" scale


do it fggt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I'd prefer the Heafy 7 string over the Agile, even with the longer scale it has. I try not to get in the way of looks, but Agile's lower horn on the AL just looks wrong.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up, guys. I was really confused.




...!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> do it fggt



^Really?

I expressed my opinion on the internet  

I understand i'll get backlash, but at least some are civilized about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Dude, it was a joke. 

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/do-it-faggot


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, it was a joke.
> 
> Do It Faggot | Know Your Meme



Well you never know with bigoted people on the internet. Still not appropriate though. 

What if some of our users are homosexual? 

There's a difference between trolling and being plain offensive. 

Not gay btw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What if some of our users are homosexual?



You're talking to one right now. 

Like I said, it was just a joke.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You're talking to one right now.
> 
> Like I said, it was just a joke.





Oh, I still don't find it all that funny. The way I was raised, "faggot" is a bad word. 

Guess that's what happens when you have a mother obsessed with civil rights


----------



## Jakke (Jan 29, 2013)

There is an LGBT-thread if you want to do some profiling on gay SSO users

I pop in from time to time to keep on their good side for the day they will revolt against their straight overlords, ushering in a thousand years of darkness.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 29, 2013)

Best thread de-railment I've seen in weeks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> Best thread de-railment I've seen in weeks







Jakke said:


> I pop in from time to time to keep on their good side for the day they will revolt against their straight overlords, ushering in a thousand years of darkness.



"I, for one, welcome our new fabulous overlords."

Back on topic... 
Anyone here who went to NAMM that was able to play around with it?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 29, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> Best thread de-railment I've seen in weeks


You're welcome.


----------



## Valnob (Feb 1, 2013)

Really big new here with pics, videos, spec, etc....

Didn't know it was a ltd ed.

Ltd. Ed. Matthew K. Heafy Epiphone Les Paul Custom and Les Paul Custom 7-String

Anyone know the price ?


----------



## andrx (Feb 1, 2013)

how does it work? thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

andrx said:


> how does it work? thanks



It's a battery clip thats on the control cavity cover.


----------



## Allealex (Feb 1, 2013)

24.75 scale?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

Allealex said:


> 24.75 scale?



Looks like it.


----------



## Valnob (Feb 1, 2013)

edit: answer fail


----------



## Veldar (Feb 1, 2013)

If it's cheap in Aus I might just get one.


----------



## andrx (Feb 1, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a battery clip thats on the control cavity cover.


ok, nothing special


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 1, 2013)

with any luck ill be buying both . The trivium fanboy in me wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## Valnob (Feb 1, 2013)

The "Ltd" scares me, I want to buy it in september but if they sell all of them...


----------



## cardinal (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know who this guy is but his guitar is pretty sweet.


----------



## The Mirror (Mar 20, 2013)

I am thinking of buying it,too. 

It would be my first guitar with EMGs as I am more of a "Not-So-Heavy" Guitar Player, but I always wanted at least one Guitar with active Pick-Ups. 

In addition, I am a Trivium and Matt Heafy Fan and the price seems very fair.


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

TylerRay said:


>



What....is that legit???


----------



## jwade (Jul 31, 2013)

whoa, home/custom built? I assume those aren't legit Gibsons, but god damn those look nice. I'd definitely buy a LP7 if it looked like that (since it looks almost exactly like the Ibanez ARZ307 that should've been amazing but wasn't).


----------



## celticelk (Jul 31, 2013)

If that's an actual Gibson 7-string LP, I am ALL OVER THAT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2013)

Wasn't it said that there would be a Gibson MKH sig in the future?

If it's an LPC, though, I don't see it being really afforadble.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't it said that there would be a Gibson MKH sig in the future?
> 
> If it's an LPC, though, I don't see it being really afforadble.


 
The Standard non-aged Ace LPC's were very affordable. In the same price range as the Les Paul Traditionals in fact.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 31, 2013)

My guess is non legit Gibsons, unless prototypes or something? It's lacking the "Rhythm/Trebel" ring that pretty much every LP (that I'm aware of) has. This could, in fact, be jealousy on my part as I'd love a seven string gibson LP. Also interesting is that the machine heads are different on the one in the foreground and the one in the back, but again, prototypes and all that. Regardless, I want one and someone should give one to me. (preferably with passives though. I have too many actives as is.)


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 1, 2013)

Haha, yeah, its not a legit gibson, though I would consider it to be much better. its a custom build by myself. the gibson logo on the headstock is only a sticker. I'm actually still in the process of cutting the fretboard and headstock inlays for this beast. It's a two piece body, (mahogany & maple) with a one piece neck (mahogany). It has a set of EMG X series pickups, the 81-7 & 707TW, and some other stuff. I'm gonna put a thread up tonight when I can get at my building photos and whatnot.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 1, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> Haha, yeah, its not a legit gibson, though I would consider it to be much better. its a custom build by myself. the gibson logo on the headstock is only a sticker. I'm actually still in the process of cutting the fretboard and headstock inlays for this beast. It's a two piece body, (mahogany & maple) with a one piece neck (mahogany). It has a set of EMG X series pickups, the 81-7 & 707TW, and some other stuff. I'm gonna put a thread up tonight when I can get at my building photos and whatnot.



Somehow learning that it's not a legit Gibson didn't even slightly phase the GAS this gave me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jwade (Aug 1, 2013)

TylerRay said:


> Haha, yeah, its not a legit gibson, though I would consider it to be much better. its a custom build by myself. the gibson logo on the headstock is only a sticker. I'm actually still in the process of cutting the fretboard and headstock inlays for this beast. It's a two piece body, (mahogany & maple) with a one piece neck (mahogany). It has a set of EMG X series pickups, the 81-7 & 707TW, and some other stuff. I'm gonna put a thread up tonight when I can get at my building photos and whatnot.




definitely looking forward to seeing this progress. looks like pretty high-quality work dude!

one thing I would say though, I really love the plain fretboard, a lot.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 1, 2013)

jwade said:


> definitely looking forward to seeing this progress. looks like pretty high-quality work dude!
> 
> one thing I would say though, I really love the plain fretboard, a lot.


 
Yeah, the plain fretboard is pretty dope, but I have a pretty cool inlay in mind. Plus I can always do another if I really want. I don't know, I'll see how I feel when its all cut out. Thanks for comment too!


----------

